# After 34 years, I agree!



## jswordy (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## jswordy (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Mismost (Jan 9, 2017)

32 years here...but with a red head, so that's like 96 with a normal woman!

The 6 most important words a married man should know...

Yes Baby, you're right, I'm wrong.

You can end it quick, or slowly bleed to death....besides, it really confuses her when you agree with them.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 9, 2017)

Mismost said:


> 32 years here...but with a red head, so that's like 96 with a normal woman!
> 
> The 6 most important words a married man should know...
> 
> ...



Mine does the squeeze play. If I say "You're right, I'm wrong," she takes me off on the "Don't you be so condescending" ride. I think it was a husband who thought up the old saying, Silence is golden.


----------



## roger80465 (Jan 10, 2017)

I, too, have 6 famous words but they differ slightly. We have been married 44 1/2 years now and I'm still alive. Those famous words are "Go to h3ll, do it yourself!'


----------



## Mismost (Jan 10, 2017)

roger80465 said:


> I, too, have 6 famous words but they differ slightly. We have been married 44 1/2 years now and I'm still alive. Those famous words are "Go to h3ll, do it yourself!'




Big Talk there Roger! Tell the truth now, after 44 1/2 years y'all quit listening to each other in 1987!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 11, 2017)

roger80465 said:


> I, too, have 6 famous words but they differ slightly. We have been married 44 1/2 years now and I'm still alive. Those famous words are "Go to h3ll, do it yourself!'



I say the same thing! But, truth be told, both Roger and I say this only when the wife is out of the house!


----------



## roger80465 (Jan 12, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> I say the same thing! But, truth be told, both Roger and I say this only when the wife is out of the house!


It has actually become more of a joke than anything else. The back story is we can't work on projects together. We have the same goal but take totally different approaches. That phrase has helped us both realize when we have pushed too far and is our signal to back off. One of us usually says something like 'don't make me use the 6 words'!


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 12, 2017)

just putting in a females 2 cents.(and a red headed one)


----------



## Mismost (Jan 12, 2017)

vernsgal said:


> just putting in a females 2 cents.(and a red headed one)




My first wife divorced me because I asked her "can we just skip to to the make-up sex part"...not cool. 

I know I have the choice to keep my mouth shut, but I seldom have the ability to actually do so.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 12, 2017)

vernsgal said:


> just putting in a females 2 cents.(and a red headed one)



I was with ya up until the "and then" part, which is completely outside my realm of experience.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 13, 2017)

There are only two ways to get along with a woman...and nobody knows either one of them.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 13, 2017)

I think this sums it up pretty good


----------



## JohnT (Jan 16, 2017)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...XzH8jM1IqOvX8u3Y3eDZeB_A&ust=1484662334189609


----------

